# Vacuum Sealer



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m looking at getting a vacuum sealer. Can I get some suggestions about models and features you recommend? Thanks so much in advance for your input.
G


----------



## forktender (Apr 18, 2020)

Hard to beat the Food Saver's at Costco with the lifetime warranty if you have one near you.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2020)

This is the one I have. I'm pretty pleased with it.






						LEM MaxVac 500 review
					

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.    Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.    The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4"...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 18, 2020)

Watching also I need one


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 18, 2020)

RSS, I went through several vac sealers that eventually died before purchasing a Vacmaster 215.Still going strong close to ten years later.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> RSS, I went through several vac sealers that eventually died before purchasing a Vacmaster 215.Still going strong close to ten years later.



Lot of good talk about this brand too.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 18, 2020)

I bought this one over 4 years ago.  no issues at all.  love it.  Amazon is out of stock, but its avail elsewhere.

*FoodSaver V4840*


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I bought this one over 4 years ago.  no issues at all.  love it.  Amazon is out of stock, but its avail elsewhere.
> 
> *FoodSaver V4840*



What does the "automatic moisture detection" do?


----------



## sandyut (Apr 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> What does the "automatic moisture detection" do?


gives them more words in the description...not sure to be honest.  there is a sensor in a liquid catch tray.  but I think its does....not much.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2020)

sandyut said:


> gives them more words in the description...not sure to be honest.  there is a sensor in a liquid catch tray.  but I think its does....not much.



Ok, that had me wondering on what "mode" it could go to if it detects liquid.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a foodsaver and have had no issues with it after years of use. It was a gift to me and if I were to buy myself another one I would probably spring for a commercial type unit. Mostly just because not because the foodsaver hasn’t worked well.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 18, 2020)

Had a foodsaver for years and was very pleased with it,  it sealed tons of venison,  jerky, and other food for the freezer.  Just this past winter we got a vacmaster 380 and love it so far. The foodsaver still works but felt it was getting weak, not sealing as well.  Now the vacmaster is bigger and heavier but I heard people talk about them and knew it was my next one. Also a bit more expensive but I expect it to last for years.  Now a word about their customer service...due to operator error, my fault, I believe I sucked some liquid into it using the ball jar attachment for the first time because the second time I tried using it wouldn't seal the jar. Called the company and was answered almost immediately,  then transferred to John in tech dept. After a brief explanation he said he will send out the part he believes is the problem along with diagram showing how to replace it. Also said not to worry if we can't get it fixed would send me out a new machine.  I was tickled that they were open during the virus stuff in the first place but even happier for their courteous help.
Sorry for such a lengthy post but wanted to share about not just the purchase but also the support after the sale. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 18, 2020)

I should have also mentioned that I bought it from 

 lisa b
  with vac sealers unlimited,  a sponsor here on our forum. I left her a message Friday evening and Monday received a call back from her. Also very friendly and helpful.  So a big thank you to her also!

Ryan


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 18, 2020)

I looked at the CAC master prices and that’s just more than I’m willing to spend. I think we are going to give the Foodsaver a go. Every store seems to have a different model though. We are doing a kitchen overhaul. New cookware, and a couple of accessories that we have skipped on in the past. The vacuum sealer is one of those. I really appreciate the feedback. I don’t want to waste any more meat to freezer hiding spots. Have a great day everyone and be safe.
G


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> What does the "automatic moisture detection" do?


I would bet the seal runs longer on the hot strip if liquid is present. My sealer has a selection for dry, or moist on sealing time.


----------

